# AKC question



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Unfortunately the puppies sold in a pet shop are AKC registered. 

This is what makes the uneducated buyer think that they are buying a "quality" dog from a "quality breeder". I thought that with my first dog I bought from a pet store.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

So the AKC is actually part of the problem.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Who was her breeder?? They are part of the problem. I frequently go into pet stores just to make a scene. Its childish I know but there is a horrid one in West Edmonton Mall there were times they had no food and water and like 9 puppies in 3 x 2 food pen. So I complain. But I have never seen them advertised as registerable puppies in out Canadian stores not to say there isn't I've just never seen one.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ash said:


> Who was her breeder?? They are part of the problem. I frequently go into pet stores just to make a scene. Its childish I know but there is a horrid one in West Edmonton Mall there were times they had no food and water and like 9 puppies in 3 x 2 food pen. So I complain. But I have never seen them advertised as registerable puppies in out Canadian stores not to say there isn't I've just never seen one.


It's a man from Iowa - Devereux (sp?) is the last name.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to add Topbrass has bred thousands and thousands litterlly of dogs so they could be in anyones dogs pedigree. I will look that up.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> So the AKC is actually part of the problem.


Never thought of that angle, but yes, they are part of the problem.

I also bought 2 purebred cats were registered with CFA through a pet store (before I knew any better).


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, Bailey was bought in a pet store and AKC registered. Sometimes there is a broker involved, too???


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Ash said:


> Who was her breeder?? They are part of the problem. I frequently go into pet stores just to make a scene. Its childish I know but there is a horrid one in West Edmonton Mall there were times they had no food and water and like 9 puppies in 3 x 2 food pen. So I complain. But I have never seen them advertised as registerable puppies in out Canadian stores not to say there isn't I've just never seen one.


 
I have done this to  I'll walk in and pretend to be interested in the pups and then start questioning them in front of the other costumers...Where they came from, how long of a trip *point out how stressful if must be for them*, is the breeder USDA approved, do they understand what the means to be USDA approved, etc....yeah....I know...childish....but they started it!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The AKC is not the dog police. They are a registry that records the pedigrees and maintains registrations for purebred dogs. It's not UP to them to put forth blanket rules on who can and cannot register dogs. JMO


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh noy you have to go with me. I make a scene. I will be within earshot of the whole store cause I speak so loudly. I take my little brother with me. I will just say really honest things like "Nate you know these puppies come from Puppy Mills where the breed the females until they die and make them havve like 8 litters or more and poor things jammed in little cages its filthy" I make a scene its horrible the lives those little things have. They will probably have better lives with the people that adopt them thats if they are a little bit responsible and don't get hit by cars or brought to the pound or put down. Its just sad. What ACC says is true it certainly does not help the problem but there will always be dis-honest people and ways to get around everything. Its unfortunate that people are so stupid.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The AKC is not the dog police. They are a registry that records the pedigrees and maintains registrations for purebred dogs. It's not UP to them to put forth blanket rules on who can and cannot register dogs. JMO


I agree, the AKC really has no enforcement power. We have all seen that when they black-list a breeder, the breeder can just go on and continues the same cr*p, just like it never happened.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Be aware that topbrass in the name on the pedigree does not necessarly mean that the dogs were from Topbrass Retrievers. There are many individuals who have "taken liberties" in naming their dogs. 

The AKC has only recently allowed breeders to register a kennel name. Prior to that it was like the lawless wild west and anything to do with naming a dog was fair game so long as it wasn't vulgar or a violation of copyrighted materials.

The AKC has no government granted authority to say where a puppy/dog is sold. The only leverage the AKC has in dealing with commercial breeders is refusing to alllow them to Register with the AKC. The AKC has in fack suspended many commercial breeders and unscrupulous individuals, which means they can't Transfer dogs, Register dogs or litters with the AKC. 

This is why you see so many sham registries coming on line, ConKC, APRI, API, WKCI, etc. When breeders are selling dogs or puppies with these registries, there is usually something shady or questionable about the dogs, the ancestory, or the breeder involved.


----------

